# Post pictures of firearms



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The MSM is showings pics of guns that the Florida shooter posted on social media. I just see pictures of guns much like many on this forum post because they like to share photos of their prized possessions. But the talking heads are using words like ‘alarming, disturbing, shocking, etc.’. So now it appears that just posting a pic of a firearm, any firearm, is a symptom of mental illness and you may be a mass killer. For sure, they are promoting that anyone viewing said pictures should turn in the posters to the authorities. So my take-away is that anyone thinking of posting a picture of a gun better consider long and hard before doing so. Your name may wind up in a secret database of suggested/possible terrorists or mass shooters. At the very least your name will be flagged as ‘possible mental illness’. Since everyone is screaming that the ‘mentally ill’ shouldn’t be allowed to purchase guns ( I agree), this name flagging just may prevent you from passing a backround check in the near future.

This is a wonderful opportunity for the gun grabbers to use the flimsiest of excuses to label a lot of gun owners as ‘crazy’ and either confiscate their guns or prevent future purchases. Remember, on the left-coast they are already instituting policies that allow virtually anyone to make a claim that they feel threatened by you and thus allow the authorities to confiscate your guns. Do you really think they wouldn’t take advantage of this ‘picture farce’ to do the same?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I am sure that should some get a look at my "collection", that I would be considered crazy and a threat.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

I will continue to purchase for my grandchildren. Last night I turned on Fox News and thought i was watching CNN with the anti gun comments. Turned it off. 

Keep collecting.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

the one pic of the shooter holding what appears to be a Beretta pistol, has a red muzzle. Indicating it is an airsoft/pellet gun. A toy to put it in simple terms. Nothing shocking about that. Well maybe shocking to the news networks...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Pretty sure I already made the list. Besides I'm not going to hide just because the libs have their panties in a bundle. Molon Labe. 

The only thing that would have stopped or deterred these shooters. Is someone with a gun guarding the location. Be it a teacher, guard or cop. I guarantee if every adult staff member had a firearm on their hip at school this would stop. NOT concealed but right out in plain sight for ALL to see. Making another gun free zone filled with defenseless targets isn't working.

See what Israel did in their schools to stop attacks.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I am sure that should some get a look at my "collection", that I would be considered crazy and a threat.


Hey Watchman, I don't need to see your gun collection to know you're crazy! :vs_smirk:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Instead of handing out participation trophies, let’s make our kids into the self-reliant, pro-active defenders of themselves and others.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> Hey Watchman, I don't need to see your gun collection to know you're crazy! :vs_smirk:


I was thinking the exact same thing! :devil:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> Hey Watchman, I don't need to see your gun collection to know you're crazy! :vs_smirk:





Prepared One said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing! :devil:


Aw shucks ..... I love you guys too!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I say anytime we see someone posting a picture of a Liberal we turn them into authorities because we all know Liberalism is a mental disorder.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Firearms, what firearms? They are ishy and I do not have anything to do with them......


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

EVERYONE knows firearms are bad. I have to keep mine locked in safes so they don't sneak out at night and hurt someone! Heck I am already on all of their lists and have been for over 40 years.:vs_shocked:


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

With 35 responses to his home in six years with him and his brother "throwing things and screaming at his mother (now deceased)"and a therapist on the scene at the time expressing his view that "there were no signs of mental illness or criminal activity",you would have thought that he would have been flagged somehow by someone.

Then,the family he was living with let him keep his legally purchased AR-15 in a locked cabinet (gun locker?) at the home and he (Nikolas) had the key.

Were I the leader of the household,I would have not wanted a child that had obvious issues even near a firearm or even have taken him in if I knew about said issues.

So,the many signs were there but as usual,nobody interpreted them correctly.....WTF?.you have a flippin crazy little brat that tortures animals,throws stuff at dead mom,fights brother,is a creepy kid at school and they (the school,the cops,the therapist,all these people missed this?). what gives?.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'd love to post pictures of my gun collection. But unfortunately they are all at the bottom of Lake Erie after that terrible boating accident.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The shooter posted on face book he wanted to kill people, every one around him knew he was nuts, he was expelled and banned from the school, he had been under mental health care but quit going.
ALL this was reported to the FBI last September and they still did nothing.
And you're worried about posting a picture online?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey, go easy on the FBI.
They are so busy trying to cover their ass because of the FISA mess, that they just have no time to deal with crime!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pretty much , his had a bump stock from the picture they showed if it was his. No bump stocks here.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Personally, I don't care if they see my dealer purchased gun's. I just wouldn't want them to see my ammo.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They know me, They know what I have. I don't care. Broken no laws. Went out of my way to make sure I don't. VA says my head is screwed on straight . I take no drugs of any kind. If all they have time to do is jack with me , then we are all screwed.
FBI , local LEO School system all knew about this guy. They did nothing, as has been the case in several of these shootings.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

On other forums I see this same thread.. post your firearm pics... and people post up everything. Why.. (rethorical). Even if purchased leagally and everything up and up, why post. Especially in todays environment. So with that in mind, here is mine.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

This is what having the taste slapped out of you looks like:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Actually, that looks more like the diarrhea I have recently passed with lumps floating in it, probably smells the same to.

Who the hell pulled that thing out of the bowel and filled it with starch, ganga and a walkman?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Edit.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> On other forums I see this same thread.. post your firearm pics... and people post up everything. Why.. (rethorical). Even if purchased leagally and everything up and up, why post. Especially in todays environment. So with that in mind, here is mine.


I totally get what you're saying but I think another perspective should be why not show off something you collect? People post pics of all sorts of things...cars, pets, baseball cards, shoes and no one bats an eye at that.

We as gun owners need to normalize our constitutional right again rather than fall into the Liberals trap of "in this current climate". I bought them legally, they are legal. No reason why I shouldn't be able to post them on an appropriate site if I choose.

That being said, I only have one. Hard as hell to find a holster for it too.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Gf randomly picked up a couple today.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SGG said:


> Gf randomly picked up a couple today.


Oh, yes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Taking these out back today. Ice storm or not.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Saiga AK in 308 it is a little thumper!
New Mossberg Shockwave
2 NAA 22MAG


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I totally get what you're saying but I think another perspective should be why not show off something you collect? People post pics of all sorts of things...cars, pets, baseball cards, shoes and no one bats an eye at that.
> 
> We as gun owners need to normalize our constitutional right again rather than fall into the Liberals trap of "in this current climate". I bought them legally, they are legal. No reason why I shouldn't be able to post them on an appropriate site if I choose.
> 
> ...


I would worry more about the battery carry and the mule for the ammo.

i made many gages for processing the barrels on the 134.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Show me a search warrant, or get the #$%& outta here.
All my firearms are legal, registered, and ready to rock and roll.
They know who I am, and have an Idea of what I have.
I'm on the list.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And, I don't post a lot of pictures of my firearm, because I don't wanna be the guy advertising, look what I have, and now I'm on vacation for two weeks. Come and get em..


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Deebo said:


> And, I don't post a lot of pictures of my firearm, because I don't wanna be the guy advertising, look what I have, and now I'm on vacation for two weeks. Come and get em..


I post pictures of my guns, but I do not post when I'm leaving on vacation haha


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@SGG, remember, up until November 2017, Deebo had no firearms. 
Been a lot of hoarding since then.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Deebo said:


> @SGG, remember, up until November 2017, Deebo had no firearms.
> Been a lot of hoarding since then.


Nothing wrong with that, yesterday out of the blue we doubled our gun collection!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Two rifles I own. One Self Defense/Home Defense, other for wabbits.
516 and a 300BLK SBR


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am going to generalize here, I have owned a few guns in my lifetime, and in no particular order, here were 3 of them. These are all stock photos.
Picture #1& #2.= Dan Wesson .357 Magnum 
Picture #3.= Colt Mark IV .45 Auto 
Picture #4= Ruger Mini-14
Attached Thumbnail Pic= Another angle on the Mini-14

























Any of these guns, or all of them, is just what you need for your battery of arms, at least IMHO.


----------

